# So how incredibly attractive/unattractive am I with this new tattoo?



## Xeros

After years of wanting this, I finally got it done. And yes, the tattoo artist loved the idea.

I went with the best of both worlds. If a girl loves tattoos, awesome, I have one. If she hates them, awesome, I have a tattoo making fun of people with tattoos.

Win?

...lol.


----------



## Monroee

... Wow.

Is this a serious thread?


----------



## Kennnie

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh........ I guess it's a win?


----------



## Rest or Real?

Dude, that's permanent.


----------



## Xeros

Tenebrous said:


> Dude, that's permanent.


Yea...that's kinda the point.


----------



## Rest or Real?

If you like it, it is win.


----------



## TheOutsider

Tenebrous said:


> If you like it, it is win.


Yup, your opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## purplefruit

I like the font.


----------



## Xeros

Bunnybee said:


> It ought to end up here http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/


LOL it's crazy how polar this tattoo is. People either think it's the best thing ever, or they act like it's incredibly stupid.

And here I thought irony and sarcasm was pretty well accepted everywhere. Meh...


----------



## GunnyHighway

I love it. It's your body, so it's yours to do with. The good thing about this is it looks like the person doing it did the letters quite nicely. Nothing like a spending money on a word-only tattoo, only for the artist to fail at lettering.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Your going to regret that when your 50+and your skin sags . 

Not too keen myself. The sideways on position annoys the graphic designer within me 

THe font is lushy and fits with the message so its a 50/50 from me.


----------



## Xeros

GunnyHighway said:


> I love it. It's your body, so it's yours to do with. The good thing about this is it looks like the person doing it did the letters quite nicely. Nothing like a spending money on a word-only tattoo, only for the artist to fail at lettering.


I wouldn't let Da Vinci freehand a tattoo on me. It was printed out on to a stencil that was transferred to my side and approved before anything permanent was done. Basically just tracing.


----------



## Xeros

xTKsaucex said:


> Your going to regret that when your 60+and your skin sags .
> 
> Not too keen myself. The sideways on position annoys the graphic designer within me


In all the years I've known my grandpa, I've never once seen him with his shirt off. If I did, I'm sure a tattoo would not be the biggest problem with that image.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Xeros said:


> In all the years I've known my grandpa, I've never once seen him with his shirt off. If I did, I'm sure a tattoo would not be the biggest problem with that image.


How do you know then ;]

Just type in old people with tattoos or whatever its not pretty. Plus the problem of long worded tats like that is that when it does sag its unreadable and he'll have to :shudders: stretch it all out like a crusted piece of sand paper.

But thats wayyy off in the future so not a big deal.


----------



## Xeros

xTKsaucex said:


> How do you know then ;]
> 
> Just type in old people with tattoos or whatever its not pretty. Plus the problem of long worded tats like that is that when it does sag its unreadable and he'll have to :shudders: stretch it all out


Again, other than the off chance that I'm broke and have to do elderly porn, when is anyone going to see my 70 year old butt with my shirt off?

Between the stigma of tattoos dying off with the older population, the general liberalization of the world, and advances in tattoo removal for if there was any any reason to remove it, I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## rymo

If you're asking, then you're probably not too sure about the tattoo yourself. Personally I think it looks terrible, it's funny the first time you see it but then it's just..weird. If you're with a girl she will probably get sick of it real fast. I am not a tattoo person in general, but still, it's funny but it's only a one-time joke.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I think you should start working out. It'll make it look much better.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Xeros said:


> Again, other than the off chance that I'm broke and have to do elderly porn, when is anyone going to see my 70 year old butt with my shirt off?
> 
> Between the stigma of tattoos dying off with the older population, the general liberalization of the world, and advances in tattoo removal for if there was any any reason to remove it, I'm not too worried about it.


Only just realised your the OP - duhhh.

You have a point about tat removal, don't know how much it costs so if your fussed enough then its a pretty easy tat to remove.

Sorry was editing my post before, so yeah again its long time off before you have to be concerned.

On a personal level I would have something more on an aesthetic side. Or something with a message. I still want to get 'Seek Knowledge' in Arabic on my left arm and 'In the service of humanity' in Latin on the right. See what happens.


----------



## Xeros

rymo said:


> If you're asking, then you're probably not too sure about the tattoo yourself. Personally I think it looks terrible, it's funny the first time you see it but then it's just..weird. If you're with a girl she will probably get sick of it real fast. I am not a tattoo person in general, but still, it's funny but it's only a one-time joke.


I'm 100% sure of it. This is literally the first forum and/or place I've been to where people had a negative reaction towards it. I have my thoughts on why that is, but I'd rather not generalize.

As far as the girls getting sick of it. My last 2 girlfriends tried to make me get it faster because I put it off for awhile.......and I got it with a girl I have been going out with for a couple of weeks........so......

I wanted to show it off, hence the post. Feed the ego a bit. It's working well.


----------



## CourtneyB

oh...my...god. I would start saving up the money to get it removed.


----------



## creep

It's like the 'wacky' t-shirt you can never take off.


----------



## Xeros

Bluepanda said:


> The reasons for you making that statement/tattoo are more than likely going to change as you age/mature.
> 
> Tattoo's should either be neutral or have sentimental value imo, that tattoo is very risky and your going to kick yourself eventually.


I disagree 100%. A lot of "sentimental" tattoos are anything but for personal reasons. If something is personal and important to me, I'm not going to go walking around with it on a t-shirt or on my body. The general public does not care if you think "Love is Strength" in latin is an important phrase to you, and they really don't want the awkwardness that comes with having to listen to a personal story when they barely know you.

Anyone who would care is already close enough to you to know your past, or at least should be close enough to not need a tattoo as an excuse to discuss personal matters.

I'm very interested to hear what's so bad about it? Why exactly am I going to regret it, and why exactly is it "risky". Anyone who doesn't get the statement it makes isn't someone I am going to enjoy befriending anyway.

Basically you guys say I should "save up for the removal" because you don't like it or because you think other people will be offended.....I don't like seeing memorials to dead relatives on some guy's arm, and I am extremely offended when I see anything religious in nature. I think religious symbols are right up there with swastika's as examples of the worst in human intellect. Plus the bible is pretty clear on it's disapproval of body modification, so there's a whole new level of facepalm involved.

I was just posting a lighthearted thread to show off something I did that everyone has gotten a kick out of. I'm actually pretty surprised by some replies. There's a difference between saying "It's not my thing" and getting told that I will regret it when I "mature".......I'm not sure this forum is exactly the best place to get lessons on maturity......

I wasn't joking about this being the only place to get negative reaction. I posted that pic on facebook and have 18 comments (all positive) and 47 likes. The picture was posted on reddit and it shot up to the first page due to all the likes. Since I got it last night I've been asked by 10+ people/groups to take a picture with them......somehow I don't think a bloody jesus or some random Latin that no one can translate would get the same reaction and social opportunity.

Lighten up...but thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

At least don't misconstrue what I'm saying. All I'm saying is look your best. If you are going to show it off, gotta take care of your body. Maybe I'm kinda superficial, but your stomach takes away from your tattoo. I'm just being honest, not trying to hurt your feelings. It would simply be cooler if you got in better shape.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

That is an awful tattoo. Is tattoo removal painful? It ought to be to teach you a lesson.


----------



## Propaganda

Xeros said:


> After years of wanting this, I finally got it done. And yes, the tattoo artist loved the idea.
> 
> I went with the best of both worlds. If a girl loves tattoos, awesome, I have one. If she hates them, awesome, I have a tattoo making fun of people with tattoos.
> 
> Win?
> 
> ...lol.


Win.


----------



## shadowmask

Kinda funny, but I can imagine it getting really old really fast.


----------



## bsd3355

haha, i think it's awesome man!


----------



## Xeros

RockBottomRiser said:


> That is an awful tattoo. Is tattoo removal painful? It ought to be to teach you a lesson.


And that lesson would be what exactly? That Irish people have no sense of humor?


----------



## Zeeshan

When you look up Epic Fail in the dictionary

there should be a picture of this


----------



## rymo

Zeeshan said:


> When you look up Epic Fail in the dictionary
> 
> there should be a picture of this


lol agreed..but OP doesn't think so and that's all that really matters. right????


----------



## Witchcraft

It's definitely different. Not sure if it's in a good or bad way. I think I'm liking the sarcasm though...


----------



## Absolution

I dislike tattoos as much as the next guy, but that's a little much.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

The right personality could pull it off. So if you focus all your life's energy on developing that personality you should be okay.


----------



## Vip3r

LMAO, that is a hilarious tattoo! :lol It is definitely not something I would want, but all that matters is that you like it.


----------



## watashi

I'll be honest, it looks cheesy. Something smaller would look a lot better.


If you like it, keep it, I suppose.


----------



## UniversalPolymath

I think it's a fine concept, but I'm not crazy about the size, orientation or font at all. The font, especially, is what's killing it. I would've gone for something a lot more simple.


----------



## CynicalOptimist

Well that definitely makes for a bold statement. (Yes, pun intended. :yes) LOL. I like it. It's witty.


----------



## Rest or Real?

You asked for opinions, you got them. Move on, broosevelt.


----------



## xTKsaucex

OldSchoolSkater said:


> How many times have you asked a 60 year old to show you his chest tats?
> 
> And I think the biggest question is why are YOU spending so much time googling old people with tats?
> 
> If this is what he wanted then good for him!


BIG COUGH* Arms, legs, hands, neck, face (in some instances). Are all visible areas where tats are usually seen. First time I saw an old guys tat was in Kos (island near turkey) and it was on a bare chested fisherman.  Quick, call the gay police.

I don't google it like a gilf obsessed maniac. Happen to come across a book in a book store of tattoos and me and mate had a great time laughing at the old age fails as well as generally stupid ideas people have done worldwide.

He asked for an opinion, he got it. I don't like to lie about things when people ask for opinions, unless its clearly going to cause great harm, and I ask the same for anyone commenting on something I want rated as long as the person can explain their disliking of it which I did.

So jog on mate.


----------



## ohgodits2014

shadowmask said:


> Kinda funny, but I can imagine it getting really old really fast.


This.

It looks like one of those tattoos you should've tried out for a day or two first before you decide to make it permanent.


----------



## regimes

xTKsaucex said:


> How do you know then ;]
> 
> Just type in old people with tattoos or whatever its not pretty. Plus the problem of long worded tats like that is that when it does sag its unreadable and he'll have to :shudders: stretch it all out like a crusted piece of sand paper.
> 
> But thats wayyy off in the future so not a big deal.


I'm sure when you're 60 a saggy tattoo won't be your biggest problem. I'd be more worried about, say, Alzheimer's, fragile bones, strokes, general health issues that older folk have to face.

The whole "it's gonna look bad when you're older" argument is overused. Think up of a new reason.

As for the tattoo here..
the font is really girly.
HOWEVER it's funny if you like it.


----------



## rymo

regimes said:


> I'm sure when you're 60 a saggy tattoo won't be your biggest problem. I'd be more worried about, say, Alzheimer's, fragile bones, strokes, general health issues that older folk have to face.
> 
> The whole "it's gonna look bad when you're older" argument is overused. Think up of a new reason.
> 
> As for the tattoo here..
> the font is really girly.
> HOWEVER it's funny if you like it.


Love how everyone is making 60 years old seem like 80.


----------



## xTKsaucex

regimes said:


> The whole "it's gonna look bad when you're older" argument is overused. Think up of a new reason.







Ohhh crucify me. Right, end of me in this thread. I said it was 50/50 from me and my head gets ripped off.


----------



## subzero0

ugh, i hate it to be honest. it's not cute or witty. but if you like it, then good for you.



regimes said:


> The whole "it's gonna look bad when you're older" argument is overused. Think up of a new reason.


they're ugly.



Bluepanda said:


> The reasons for you making that statement/tattoo are more than likely going to change as you age/mature.


so freakin' true! people change so much in their lives. you're 20 now, but when you're like, 40, are you still going to think your tattoo is 'funny'? probably not.


----------



## Xeros

i love seinfeld said:


> ugh, i hate it to be honest. it's not cute or witty. but if you like it, then good for you.
> 
> they're ugly.
> 
> so freakin' true! people change so much in their lives. you're 20 now, but when you're like, 40, are you still going to think your tattoo is 'funny'? probably not.


It is witty. That's not an opinion, it's what wit is. Wit is the ability to understand, perceive, and express relationships between things that don't seem to go together, usually in a humorous way. The fact that people who are unsure about whether or not they would look good with a certain tattoo do not usually get the tattoo before deciding is where the wit comes in to play. You not understanding or finding it funny has nothing to do with it.

And I'll be back in 26 years to tell you I still find it funny. My parents and grandparents thought it was hilarious.

I consider myself outgoing and extroverted now after going through a major change a year or so ago. I think a lot of you who are going to the lengths of using words like "hate" and "worst" to describe a simple light-hearted tattoo show me exactly how I used to be. I used to think everything I didn't like was stupid and below me as well....then I grew up and realized that my opinion doesn't matter, no matter how much I want it to.

The only negative that comes with getting a tattoo are the perception by those who don't like them. It's like blaming someone for not doing well in the talent show even though you were the only judge......dur hurp.

This is fun though. Really breaks up work.


----------



## subzero0

Xeros said:


> It is witty. That's not an opinion, it's what wit is. Wit is the ability to understand, perceive, and express relationships between things that don't seem to go together, usually in a humorous way. The fact that people who are unsure about whether or not they would look good with a certain tattoo do not usually get the tattoo before deciding is where the wit comes in to play. You not understanding or finding it funny has nothing to do with it.
> 
> And I'll be back in 26 years to tell you I still find it funny. My parents and grandparents thought it was hilarious.
> 
> I consider myself outgoing and extroverted now after going through a major change a year or so ago. I think a lot of you who are going to the lengths of using words like "hate" and "worst" to describe a simple light-hearted tattoo show me exactly how I used to be. I used to think everything I didn't like was stupid and below me as well....then I grew up and realized that my opinion doesn't matter, no matter how much I want it to.
> 
> The only negative that comes with getting a tattoo are the perception by those who don't like them. It's like blaming someone for not doing well in the talent show even though you were the only judge......dur hurp.
> 
> This is fun though. Really breaks up work.


um lol what? you do realize you made a thread asking for peoples opinions right? i'm being honest, i really really don't like it. i'm sorry if 'hate' is too strong of a word for you and if i hurt your feelings, but that's what i think.

thanks for that lovely dictionary definition of wit. you said in a humorous way but then said me finding it funny has nothing to do with it? okay then. i still don't think your tattoo is funny or clever in any way.

i do agree about the people's perceptions bit but some people do legitmately regret their tattoo 10, 15 years down the line...


----------



## rymo

Xeros said:


> It is witty. That's not an opinion, it's what wit is. Wit is the ability to understand, perceive, and express relationships between things that don't seem to go together, usually in a humorous way. The fact that people who are unsure about whether or not they would look good with a certain tattoo do not usually get the tattoo before deciding is where the wit comes in to play. You not understanding or finding it funny has nothing to do with it.
> 
> And I'll be back in 26 years to tell you I still find it funny. My parents and grandparents thought it was hilarious.
> 
> I consider myself outgoing and extroverted now after going through a major change a year or so ago. I think a lot of you who are going to the lengths of using words like "hate" and "worst" to describe a simple light-hearted tattoo show me exactly how I used to be. I used to think everything I didn't like was stupid and below me as well....then I grew up and realized that my opinion doesn't matter, no matter how much I want it to.
> 
> The only negative that comes with getting a tattoo are the perception by those who don't like them. It's like blaming someone for not doing well in the talent show even though you were the only judge......dur hurp.
> 
> This is fun though. Really breaks up work.


Sure, it's witty...on a very basic level... once the initial giggle wears off the lack of profoundness there leads to just amazement at how anyone would get a tattoo like that. I mean, there are obviously much worse, but the font is awkward...there is no message...I'm just thinking okay, this guy has a sense of humor, but why can't he just display it through his speech and his actions instead of by plastering it on his entire side...I start to wonder whether your wit in real life runs only as deep as that tattoo. It's a gimmick. Also, I don't know why you are arguing so heavily for it when you asked for honest opinions. You're not going to convince anyone who doesn't like it otherwise.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Xeros said:


> It is witty. That's not an opinion, it's what wit is. Wit is the ability to understand, perceive, and express relationships between things that don't seem to go together, usually in a humorous way. The fact that people who are unsure about whether or not they would look good with a certain tattoo do not usually get the tattoo before deciding is where the wit comes in to play. You not understanding or finding it funny has nothing to do with it.
> 
> And I'll be back in 26 years to tell you I still find it funny. My parents and grandparents thought it was hilarious.







"What the **** was he talking about?"


----------



## ohgodits2014

That tattoo's beginning to look like a real mistake now that we know you take yourself that seriously, but I guess it takes an unbelievably huge ego to want a self-made joke like that tattooed in the first place.


----------



## Charizard

Haha, I like it.

Also I'm kind of baffled at some of these replies. There's a difference between thinking it doesn't look good and outright hating on someone. There isn't _any_ need to be nasty about it.


----------



## AussiePea

lol yeah, not sure why people seem to care, it's his body. If you are happy with it then who gives a sh1t what some randoms on the web think.


----------



## rymo

Ospi said:


> lol yeah, not sure why people seem to care, it's his body. If you are happy with it then who gives a sh1t what some randoms on the web think.


he's asking for opinions.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I think most tattoo's in general are bad, especially this one.
But as long as it makes you happy, that's all that matters. Right?


----------



## bezoomny

That tattoo is just awful. If you really think it's a witty statement, then whatever. I have to agree with the people who said it's like a joke shirt that never comes off. Were you drunk when you got it?

I'd be instantly turned WAY WAY off by it, and would worry about your judgement and sense of taste.


----------



## sighsigh

Since tattoos are painful, costly, and even more painful and costly to remove, it's expected that the tattoo you get is worth the cost and pain. So it's not so bad if the joke has some important significance to you that we don't know about. But if you just got it to just tell a slightly humorous joke (which is how it will seem to most people), then it does seem in bad taste.


----------



## seafolly

It's BIG and not something I would have done (not digging at the tattoo itself, I'm just probably not ever going to get one) but as a bunch of others have said, if it brightens your day when you see it, it was worth it.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords

Something that I feel like everyone is failing to see is that tattoos are meant for the wearer and the person who gets one should be doing it for themselves and choosing something that's truely important to them. Something they want to look at to be strengthened or to remember. So if this guy is really bent on making fun of the entire tattoo community and culture everyday....then rock on dude. But I don't think it's funny, I think it's quite offensive. Good job.


----------



## Xeros

I had no clue people on this forum were this uptight. And no to whoever said it looks like a mistake because I'm here arguing about it. I'm here arguing because asking:

*"How does my tattoo look?" *

-does not mean -

*"Please tell me if you think my humor and general personal attitude is in line with yours and whether or not your superior morality and reasoning would've gotten this tattoo.."*

I'd still like someone to explain the whole "You're going to regret it." thing. What possible negative is there to getting this?

The only negative that comes from tattoos are that some people don't like them and stereotype the people with them.

So in the end, it's really your problem.


----------



## au Lait

You asked for opinions...not really sure why you are getting so mad.

Did you expect everyone to love it unconditionally and shower you with praise? Taste is subjective, so naturally not everyone will like what you like. But if other opinions offend you, then maybe it's best to not ask to begin with. Just sayin.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords

Honestly did you get that tattoo as a means of making fun of people with tattoos? Are you saying that to look cool is the reason people decide to get tattoos? Or is it simply a joke with no implications other than to get a chuckle? Do you see how it could be offensive to someone who loves tattoo culture? I really don't care what others do with their bodies, but when one shows it off and asks for both positive or negative feedback, how could I resist slapping my opinion somewhere that I know doesn't really matter. And I'm not uptight


----------



## estse

OP, if you like your tattoo, then all is good. I'm not offended by it, but do think it's ironically impractical.


----------



## Dreamscape

I'm sort of indifferent, but I'm a little surprised you decided to get it that large.


----------



## mcmuffinme

as a girl it would be strange to have sex with a text message.


----------



## nonethemore

I'm not a fan of tatoos on anyone. And yea I agree with the others who say it's too big.


----------



## mike285

I think people are saying you'll regret it because they would regret it. People have different tastes though and maybe you won't regret it. I think the tattoo is funny, but for a quick chuckle maybe. I do think it's immature and I would be embarrassed to have a tattoo like that. It's also big. I'm not the type of person to tattoo myself though, but if I did I would make it something very deep/meaningful. I'm sure you did get a lot of positive responses. It's kind of those types of things you see on the internet that people think are funny but wouldn't really ever want on themselves. To me, tattoos like that, are just done for attention, but I could be wrong. But the important thing is whether you like it or not, so don't let negative responses upset you. This is just my honest opinion and I don't mean to offend you.


----------



## regimes

i love seinfeld said:


> they're ugly.


the 8th grader in me wants to post "your face is ugly"
but being the mature not 8th grader that i am, i'll just shrug. 

/rofl



rymo said:


> Love how everyone is making 60 years old seem like 80.


i have no idea what either feel like so i'm not qualified to discern.
both my grandparents died in their 60's though, so. there's where i get my example.
celebrities don't count, they're magic.



xTKsauce said:


> Ohhh crucify me. Right, end of me in this thread. I said it was 50/50 from me and my head gets ripped off.


i didn't mean to bite your head off, but the same old same old gets old. after a while of presenting the same argument it begins to lose its effect.
i mean seriously.. who gives a crap what it looks like when you're old. you've enjoyed a life with a neat tattoo that you like. i mean, things wrinkle, you can't prevent that.


----------



## Alexa

What tattoo? Oh, sorry. I was distracted by the fact that you're making bedroom eyes at the camera while exposing your nipple and caressing your stomach.


----------



## PickleNose

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I think you should start working out. It'll make it look much better.


 ^ That isn't true.


----------



## rymo

PickleNose said:


> ^ That isn't true.


lol wow that's harsh...you're saying he's so ugly working out won't do anything for him? wow


----------



## melissa75

rymo said:


> lol wow that's harsh...you're saying he's so ugly working out won't do anything for him? wow


That's totally how it reads...hahaha. I hope he means that you don't have to be in shape for a tattoo to look cool :teeth.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

PickleNose said:


> ^ That isn't true.


I think you have a general dislike for tattoos, but I don't. I think his is all right, I thought he could've put more thought with design and placement, but I think the message is good. He can always go back to shape it up. The problem is it just looks like it was plastered on, the tattoo artist didn't give a **** and did not strategically placed it. But if he shapes out a nice oblique, I think it would look way better and cooler. Plus it's something he could change himself.


----------



## subzero0

regimes said:


> the 8th grader in me wants to post "your face is ugly"
> but being the mature not 8th grader that i am, i'll just shrug.
> 
> /rofl


technically you did. it's a legitimate reason, i don't know why you're laughing.


----------



## veron

I can't say I like it. Not sure why you chose to have the sideways type? And as others have said, I think it would have been better if it was smaller.


----------



## Tugwahquah

No. The tattoo is ridiculous.....

But, your eyes are captivating.


----------



## Neptunus

It's big, it's bold, and kind of funny. To echo what others have said, if you like it, then that's all that matters. And, well, a girl with similar humor to yours would appreciate it too.


----------



## Xeros

Bluepanda said:


> Your tattoo is a reflection of your current attitude/personality/sense of humour and so on.
> 
> That is flexible and very likely to change as you get older but your tattoo is not. I bet you can quite easily list dozens if not hundreds of statements you thought were really funny 10 year's ago but not so much anymore, I know i can which i why i don't like your tattoo and would never risk getting one like that.
> 
> When your 40 you might feel differently about tattoo's, You might meet an amazing girl that loves tattoo's and suddenly realize your tattoo is quite offensive and immature. You might think taking the piss out of other people in general is immature or unnecessary.
> 
> Did you think about the above scenarios and countless others that may arise in your future before you permanently marked that on your body?


10 years ago I was 13......so of course my sense of humor was different. I'm sure I didn't even grasp the more complex humor like dry sarcastic quips. Hell, I'm constantly surprised at the amount of adults that completely lack the ability to determine if someone is joking or not.

I'm an actual adult now and the chances of me completely losing my undying love for dry sarcasm is not near as likely.

And I hate to say it, but people with a love of tattoos are not near as uptight as some older people and apparently some people on this forum. They're not going to care what I think, and they'll probably even think it's funny. Like I said, not a single person in the tattoo shop was mad. They all found it hilarious and even posted it on their wall.

And stop saying it was ill thought out, too big, or not developed enough. I took two years to get this thing. The whole point of it is to mock tattoos, while at the same time mocking myself. It needs to be large. Otherwise it won't make near as big of an impact that it does. 
"Oh he's got a big tattoo down his side....hmm what's it say.....oh wow lol."
The same thing on my calf or something is not going to come close to sending the message. Making it more complex would also ruin the point of it. It's supposed to simple and bold. That's how unexpected wit is.

And I don't know why some of you are calling it "slapped on" or placed weird. I'm slouching a bit in the picture to fit in frame, but the tattoo is at a perfect 90 degree angle with my profile. It's straight up and down and a little bit forward so it's not covered completely by my arm. It's also vertical to add even more to the joke. Someone turning their head only to read that is hilarious, plus I'll know they're reading it.

And this tattoo is what caught the attention of my girlfriend who just asked me to be exclusive with her. So there goes that theory.

Maybe I just hang out with different people than you guys do....

Getting a bloody naked girl holding a severed head while shooting up Heroin is one thing.....but:

"Oh my god that's so immature and stupid. Even though you've thought about it for years and don't think you will, you will regret it. If there's one thing I know....it's what anonymous strangers on the internet will be like in 20 years."

It's just the stigma of tattoos that's being used again. If it wasn't permanent, I doubt there would be much criticism at all...

I am having fun with this thread though.

P.S. my 92 year old great grandma just called and said she loves the picture my mom sent her of the tattoo.


----------



## Cyrus

haha I think it's brilliant, it made me LOL and I'm a miserable *******, I think most women would dig it for the humour


----------



## beansly

It made me LOL. So... mission accomplished?


----------



## regimes

i love seinfeld said:


> technically you did. it's a legitimate reason, i don't know why you're laughing.


i'm not laughing at the legitimacy of your reason.
i'm laughing cause the first thing that popped up in my mind was "your face is ugly"


----------



## Just Lurking

Xeros said:


> And that lesson would be what exactly? That Irish people have no sense of humor?


:lol

This whole thread is ****ing hilarious.

Not a fan of the tattoo personally - more because of the, uh, layout? rather than the content, but whatever.


----------



## creep

For something that's intended to be humorous, you seem oddly defensive about the whole thing. 

It might be mildly amusing in a different context but I think what may turn a lot of people off about it is the same thing that makes a lot of people, or at least me, to dislike things like wacky tshirts and bumper stickers on principle. That is to make a statement in such a bold, hard to avoid, standing context tends to undermine any cleverness the message might have originally had with an implied sense of incredible self-satisfaction on the part of wearer. Even if it manages to pass a giggle the first time you read it, every time you look up its still there and the feelings associated get increasingly cringier with every repeat. Rather than joke being the communicated message it is instead swallowed up by the entirely different message of "hey, look at me! please! see how hilarious I am! well screw you if you don't think so!" 

I guess you might claim the same argument for tattoos in general, that people maybe only get them as a way to stand out or 'look cool'. Visual art and cheap one-liners aren't really the same animals though. When a tattoo works it might be noticeable but more just as another part of that person, perhaps in the same way the unique curves or that individual's face would be.

This could all just be my own opinion though. Whatever you want to permanently scar onto your own body is perfectly okay. Carry on.


----------



## katiebird

XD I think it's funny!


----------



## beshino

Very ironic.. I was looking at your nipple more then the tattoo though.


----------



## UniversalPolymath

Xeros said:


> I am having fun with this thread though.


Oh stop it. You're acting bitter and hyper-defensive because you can't handle other people's opinions after asking for other people's opinions. I mean, you already said you made this thread to show it off and feed that ego of yours; obviously, you can't handle people deviating from the script.



Xeros said:


> And stop saying it was ill thought out, too big, or not developed enough.


So basically: "Tell me what you think of this new tattoo I got, but here are a list of things you're not allowed to say about it."


Xeros said:


> P.S. my 92 year old great grandma just called and said she loves the picture my mom sent her of the tattoo.


Oh yeah? Well, I just showed it to my _ninety-three_ year old grandma, and she said the font was lame. Game, set, match.


----------



## Ballerina

In response to your question in the title, I'd wager of the alleged universal positive reception you received everywhere but here, a large percentage were laughing at you and not with you. But to reiterate a lot of the responses, if you like it it's all that counts.


----------



## Witan

EarlGreyDregs said:


> ... Wow.
> 
> Is this a serious thread?


^this


----------



## Atticus

People start heartfelt threads here everyday. Some get 2 or 3 responses. Some drift to the bottom of the page and then slide onto page 2 of threads, never to be seen again. Meanwhile beauties like this go on with dozens of responses. And there's a relationship between this crap drawing attention, and the genuinely desperate threads getting lost. The din of this idiocy drowns out the meek cries for help.

I'm discovering I have a misanthropic side :idea


----------



## Ballerina

Atticus said:


> People start heartfelt threads here everyday. Some get 2 or 3 responses. Some drift to the bottom of the page and then slide onto page 2 of threads, never to be seen again. Meanwhile beauties like this go on with dozens of responses. And there's a relationship between this crap drawing attention, and the genuinely desperate threads getting lost. The din of this idiocy drowns out the meek cries for help.
> 
> I'm discovering I have a misanthropic side :idea


"Taking on someone else's monsters will kill you."


----------



## Atticus

Ballerina said:


> "Taking on someone else's monsters will kill you."


" 'tis a consumation devoutly to be wished"


----------



## RockBottomRiser

QUOTE FIGHT!!!

"In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king"


----------



## Ballerina

Give me an entendre, and MAKE IT A DOUBLE.


----------



## destroyX

I hope this is fake.


----------



## Xeros

UniversalPolymath said:


> Oh stop it. You're acting bitter and hyper-defensive because you can't handle other people's opinions after asking for other people's opinions. I mean, you already said you made this thread to show it off and feed that ego of yours; obviously, you can't handle people deviating from the script.
> 
> So basically: "Tell me what you think of this new tattoo I got, but here are a list of things you're not allowed to say about it."
> 
> Oh yeah? Well, I just showed it to my _ninety-three_ year old grandma, and she said the font was lame. Game, set, match.


You'd think that with the tattoo, the way I'm responding, and the fact that I already said it that you would realize that I am being extremely sarcastic with all of this. Provoking people just to see how far they'd take their judgement.

I don't see many replies in those "How attractive am I?" posts where people get anywhere near the level they did here. No one ever says "Wow, you're extremely ugly" in those. So what are these replies based on? If this tattoo was of my dead mother but was so messed up looking and bad do you think I'd get near as many criticisms? I doubt it.

Nice to see the level of dishonesty here though. Lying to people doesn't help.


----------



## rymo

Xeros said:


> You'd think that with the tattoo, the way I'm responding, and the fact that I already said it that you would realize that I am being extremely sarcastic with all of this. Provoking people just to see how far they'd take their judgement.
> 
> I don't see many replies in those "How attractive am I?" posts where people get anywhere near the level they did here. No one ever says "Wow, you're extremely ugly" in those. So what are these replies based on? If this tattoo was of my dead mother but was so messed up looking and bad do you think I'd get near as many criticisms? I doubt it.
> 
> Nice to see the level of dishonesty here though. Lying to people doesn't help.


Yes, you got it. All of the people who think the tattoo is crap are lying. Whatever makes you sleep better


----------



## creep

Xeros said:


> You'd think that with the tattoo, the way I'm responding, and the fact that I already said it that you would realize that I am being extremely sarcastic with all of this. Provoking people just to see how far they'd take their judgement.


Yet you yourself come off as across incredibly judgmental towards those who don't appreciate your supposed "wit". You claim to have been using that same type of humor in this thread to get a rise out of those people who simply found it unfunny in the first place. Seriously, what's the point?



> I don't see many replies in those "How attractive am I?" posts where people get anywhere near the level they did here. No one ever says "Wow, you're extremely ugly" in those. So what are these replies based on? If this tattoo was of my dead mother but was so messed up looking and bad do you think I'd get near as many criticisms? I doubt it.


I think the difference rests primarily on the attitude you're projecting. To whatever extent people seem to be trying to cut you down probably has to do with the appearance of this thread coming about from a more egomaniacal position, whereas those examples you provide tend to be of persons in vulnerable ones. I don't personally care for the tattoo but I wouldn't hold it against you. The responses have less to with tattoo itself, I think, than the fact deep-seated self-delusion just has a way of captivating people's attention. We want to know how far down it goes.


----------



## Jcoj613

Um, I don't like it, but it's for you, not for me.


----------



## au Lait

Xeros said:


> And I hate to say it, but people with a love of tattoos are not near as uptight as some older people and apparently some people on this forum.


Right. Because everyone who doesn't like it is an uptight prude.

Sorry, but I love tatts and I don't care for yours. It's a matter of opinion, not being "uptight" or whatever.



Xeros said:


> Provoking people just to see how far they'd take their judgement.


Why? What is the purpose of that? Let me guess, this was all just a "social experiment".

It sounds to me like you got butthurt b/c everyone isn't patting you on the back for your ~incredible wit~ and now you are lashing out, telling us what kinds of opinions we are allowed to post, and calling those who don't like it uptight.



Xeros said:


> Nice to see the level of dishonesty here though. Lying to people doesn't help.


What does this even mean? Everyone seems to be pretty honest with their thoughts so far. And that's what seems to be a problem for you.


----------



## UniversalPolymath

Xeros said:


> You'd think that with the tattoo, the way I'm responding, and the fact that I already said it that you would realize that I am being extremely sarcastic with all of this. Provoking people just to see how far they'd take their judgement.


I don't know why so many people online insist upon using the whole, "Oh, _you thought I was being serious?_" story after they realize they might not have presented themselves in the best light. No one anywhere, in the history of the internet, has read that and actually believed it.


----------



## lad

That's class pal, do you mind if I copy it?

In all seriousness were you a bit drunk when you got it done?


----------



## Xeros

rymo said:


> Yes, you got it. All of the people who think the tattoo is crap are lying. Whatever makes you sleep better


That's not what I said at all, but the fact that you lack basic reading comprehension does make me feel better. Thanks.

And good job giving the attention seeker attention. A+ guys.


----------



## IcedOver

You couldn't post this in the "Member Photo Albums"?


----------



## rymo

Xeros said:


> That's not what I said at all, but the fact that you lack basic reading comprehension does make me feel better. Thanks.
> 
> And good job giving the attention seeker attention. A+ guys.


You seem like an incredibly unpleasant person, so whatever makes you more cheerful :yes


----------



## Rosedubh

I like the idea, but its badly placed. You should have put it on your arm or something, because its a sarcastic question, meant for people to see... But no one can see it... unless you're topless all the time.


----------



## Slytherclaw

Omg epic win my friend


----------



## skittlez

I think it's really cool =)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

You should have gotten something artistic. That is just bland looking.


----------



## adopie

I like it . I would never get a tattoo, so I'm not exactly the best judge. I think it's kinda awesome though.


----------



## evginmubutu

you have this look in your eyes that you're the smartest coolest thing to happen to humanity since sliced bread. smells like a big ego to me.


----------



## trendyfool

I don't like the tattoo much. The font is kinda generic, and the letters are too big for my taste. And i don't think it's all that funny, either. Irony is overused these days  

It's your body though, you get to do whatever you want with it. If you like it, well then that's the most important thing.


----------



## Zappa42

If I wanted to get a tattoo in order to become attractive I would have John Stamos' face tattooed over mine.


----------



## Visionary

It's sorta hard to read when it's written out like that..Why is it sideways? It did make me laugh, but ha, it's never coming off. That made me laugh even more. 

If you like it, then it's cool, I don't think I could ever do that, or even pay someone to do that to me.


----------



## WheresMyPhone

I think it's win if you can pull off the personality that goes with it. If you too shy than it could be "lose".


----------



## youngmoney

Xeros said:


> After years of wanting this, I finally got it done. And yes, the tattoo artist loved the idea.
> 
> I went with the best of both worlds. If a girl loves tattoos, awesome, I have one. If she hates them, awesome, I have a tattoo making fun of people with tattoos.
> 
> Win?
> 
> ...lol.


I don't mean to bring you down, but I think that tattoo was a bit of a waste.

Not only do you have an unintelligent question written on your side (which you will have forever), but also the only reason why you have it is for dating purposes. This shows a potential girlfriends that you are a bit insecure and will go as far as tattooing pointless things on your body in order to schmooze them.

Some women may like it, don't get me wrong. I'm really not trying to blast you on this. But what I am trying to do is open your eyes a little bit.

Message me if you want to talk more. I am open to that.

YM


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Oh, I get it. it's a statement about the image of having a tattoo. that that image is just shallow. right? like, "this tattoo might as well just be a random chinese letter"?

tbh i think tattoos are more about being pretty than being a "tool", so I'd have gone with something creative like a snake mouth coming upwards and going across either side of the neck. which I still might do!

Well, you only live once.


----------



## Noca

Aww! If only it was in bold GREEN letters so that it would be really really expensive and hard to remove; this is when you come to your senses and go to remove it later in life.


----------



## autumnsfall

Xeros said:


> I disagree 100%. A lot of "sentimental" tattoos are anything but for personal reasons. If something is personal and important to me, I'm not going to go walking around with it on a t-shirt or on my body. The general public does not care if you think "Love is Strength" in latin is an important phrase to you, and they really don't want the awkwardness that comes with having to listen to a personal story when they barely know you.
> 
> Anyone who would care is already close enough to you to know your past, or at least should be close enough to not need a tattoo as an excuse to discuss personal matters.
> 
> I'm very interested to hear what's so bad about it? Why exactly am I going to regret it, and why exactly is it "risky". Anyone who doesn't get the statement it makes isn't someone I am going to enjoy befriending anyway.
> 
> Basically you guys say I should "save up for the removal" because you don't like it or because you think other people will be offended.....*I don't like seeing memorials to dead relatives on some guy's arm, and I am extremely offended when I see anything religious in nature. I think religious symbols are right up there with swastika's as examples of the worst in human intellect. Plus the bible is pretty clear on it's disapproval of body modification, so there's a whole new level of facepalm involved. *
> 
> I was just posting a lighthearted thread to show off something I did that everyone has gotten a kick out of. I'm actually pretty surprised by some replies. There's a difference between saying "It's not my thing" and getting told that I will regret it when I "mature".......I'm not sure this forum is exactly the best place to get lessons on maturity......
> 
> I wasn't joking about this being the only place to get negative reaction. I posted that pic on facebook and have 18 comments (all positive) and 47 likes. The picture was posted on reddit and it shot up to the first page due to all the likes. Since I got it last night I've been asked by 10+ people/groups to take a picture with them......somehow I don't think a bloody jesus or some random Latin that no one can translate would get the same reaction and social opportunity.
> 
> Lighten up...but thanks for the laughs.


Alright, before I lose my cool I am going to say this: I liked the tattoo when I took it as a mockery of frivolous tattoos that are done on a whim by people who just do it because becoming popular. After this post you have made it clear that I misinterpreted this by a long shot. But I still think that it is a great tattoo if it makes you happy and you feel satisfied with it. You don't get a tattoo to please other people, you get it to please you. That's what I did and I couldn't be happier with my tattoos!

Second, (this is in reference to the bolded section of your post) you just got a tattoo that says "Does this tattoo make me look cool?" I don't think you have any right to say anything negative about someone else's ideas for tattoos. Religious, sentimental or otherwise. I have two tattoos that are sentimental. One of which could be interpreted as a religious tattoo. I am an atheist and I have no problem with having this symbol on my body. It's a Celtic triquetra which traditionally symbolizes the father, the son and the holy spirit in the Catholic church. Personally, I interpreted it as grandmother, mother and daughter. I am comfortable with both interpretations even though I have been an atheist for almost 9 years now. It doesn't bother me any so I don't know why it does you.

You talk about maturity, but that post was anything but mature. I really hope you didn't really mean any of that and was just saying it as a defensive reaction to a negative comment because you seem like a cool guy and I would hate for you to have gotten this tattoo only to be judgmental of other people's tattoos. But like I said before, you get tattoos for yourself, not for other people. If you are doing it to impress others then you are probably insecure, looking for approval or a hipster. Hahaha!


----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## HarrietTheSpy

If you were going to get a tattoo, you could at least have gotten one that DOES make you look cool. 

But if you like it, that's good, and you even get a bonus... Any girl who ends up with you will have to share your sense of humour


----------



## flykiwi

I like it. The idea of it and it has humour.
I like things that stick out in a weird way
or teasing way. Even if something people
don't think looks neat and perfect and over thought out.
I can't really explain.


----------



## artandis

... did you post this on failblogs ugliest tattoos? Because somebody did :um


----------



## sas111

artandis said:


> ... did you post this on failblogs ugliest tattoos? Because somebody did :um


Seriously? Post the link, I wanna see, heh.


----------



## artandis

Vanilllabb said:


> Seriously? Post the link, I wanna see, heh.


http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/2011/10/05/funny-tattoos-outlook-not-so-good/

Also... it seems he did submit it himself actually!


----------



## Metal_Heart

I love this. I am a huge fan of tattoos but I get sick of seeing ****ty tribals everywhere and tattoos that are just there for the sake of having a tattoo.

I actually enjoy the feeling of having a tattoo, I find the whole experience amazing, I also love and appreciate good artwork so having some on my body is always great. I love looking down and seeing my tattoos, they inspire me for the day.. I always wonder how many people actually think like that about their body art, or whether they even think about it at all. I'm guessing most people I know probably just think "oh i saw that tattoo on such and such, it looked cool so I'm getting it" urrgh.

At least I know I'll never regret mine, because mine weren't done to be cool.. and I don't even show them off all the time.. I had them done for me, not for anybody else. If anyone else happens to see them and likes them, it's just a bonus.

Although I don't see any wrong in having a memorial tattoo.. I think they are great, and probably the only tattoos that nobody ever regrets.


----------



## sas111

artandis said:


> http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/2011/10/05/funny-tattoos-outlook-not-so-good/
> 
> Also... it seems he did submit it himself actually!


I'm sure he did, from the comments it seems that way.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Metal_Heart said:


> I love this. I am a huge fan of tattoos but I get sick of seeing ****ty tribals everywhere and tattoos that are just there for the sake of having a tattoo.
> 
> I actually enjoy the feeling of having a tattoo, I find the whole experience amazing, I also love and appreciate good artwork so having some on my body is always great. I love looking down and seeing my tattoos, they inspire me for the day.. I always wonder how many people actually think like that about their body art, or whether they even think about it at all. I'm guessing most people I know probably just think "oh i saw that tattoo on such and such, it looked cool so I'm getting it" urrgh.
> 
> At least I know I'll never regret mine, because mine weren't done to be cool.. and I don't even show them off all the time.. I had them done for me, not for anybody else. If anyone else happens to see them and likes them, it's just a bonus.
> 
> Although I don't see any wrong in having a memorial tattoo..* I think they are great, and probably the only tattoos that nobody ever regrets.*


----------



## artandis

Vanilllabb said:


> I'm sure he did, from the comments it seems that way.


Oh man the comments are harsh haha


----------



## AussiePea

lol, love the poll as well. Oh well.


----------



## Xeros

youngmoney said:


> I don't mean to bring you down, but I think that tattoo was a bit of a waste.
> 
> Not only do you have an unintelligent question written on your side (which you will have forever), but also the only reason why you have it is for dating purposes. This shows a potential girlfriends that you are a bit insecure and will go as far as tattooing pointless things on your body in order to schmooze them.
> 
> Some women may like it, don't get me wrong. I'm really not trying to blast you on this. But what I am trying to do is open your eyes a little bit.
> 
> Message me if you want to talk more. I am open to that.
> 
> YM


What the hell are you talking about? Unintelligent and only having the tattoo for dating purposes?

Honestly? Cmon, please tell me you're being as sarcastic as I am in this post. It's post like that that make me laugh at the criticism being posted. Call it arrogant, but I know that a lot of the people posting hate don't even come close to understanding the sarcasm and irony being portrayed here. Don't even try to tell me that people do, because this guy just proved that there are plenty of people who are standing underneath the joke scratching their heads.

He belongs right with the people who are calling me a jerk based on the way I'm posing and failing to understand that it's part of the joke. It's a mockery of vanity. Jesus, how hard is it guys? I really didn't think I'd have to spell it out, but again people fail. And it's not like I'm alone. Plenty of people got the goof right away. If it weren't for those people we'd have a dark looking future on this planet.

Good luck those of you in the first group.


----------



## au Lait

Xeros said:


> Call it arrogant, but I know that a lot of the people posting hate don't even come close to understanding the sarcasm and irony being portrayed here.


The joke is not nearly as high brow and clever as you think it is.

People get it, but it's too on the nose to be witty. Irony only works as satire when it's witty.

What you have there is like the most obvious joke that you could possibly make with a tatt....so that's most likely why people aren't slapping their knees right now.

As for hate, I don't see people hating. People are just stating whether they like it or not. And if they are reacting in a negative way it's prob b/c you keep insulting the people who express an opinion that you don't like.


----------



## Metal_Heart

RockBottomRiser said:


>


That's assuming you've used a decent trained tattoo artist obviously.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Xeros said:


> After years of wanting this, I finally got it done. And yes, the tattoo artist loved the idea.
> 
> I went with the best of both worlds. If a girl loves tattoos, awesome, I have one. If she hates them, awesome, I have a tattoo making fun of people with tattoos.
> 
> Win?
> 
> ...lol.


Firstly it's a weak tat, looks like you drew it on with a sharpie.

But what I think matters not, If it get's you the attention you apparently desire, and helps you be whoever you are (tool or not) then fair dues.


----------



## Charizard

au Lait said:


> As for hate, I don't see people hating. People are just stating whether they like it or not. And if they are reacting in a negative way it's prob b/c you keep insulting the people who express an opinion that you don't like.


Wishing ill towards someone would qualify as being a hater, would it not?



Dr House said:


> Aww! If only it was in bold GREEN letters so that it would be really really expensive and hard to remove; this is when you come to your senses and go to remove it later in life.


And that's just on the same page. They're riddled throughout the whole thread.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Americans and irony don't mix well.


----------



## cafune

Well, wow. I was kinda shocked when I saw it. 

Personally, I wouldn't get anything saying that. It just seems too jokes for a tattoo that will remain on your body for the rest of your life. And many people will judge you based on it. But honestly, if you like it, then that really is all that matters.


----------



## eh3120

I dont think the issue is that people dont understand it, its not nearly as clever as you think. They simply dont like it.


----------



## jmoop

I'm sorry that most people who have commented on it don't like your tattoo. You are getting so defensive about it, too. It was a mistake to attempt to justify getting your tattoo based on the approval of others.

Plus the "m" on "make" looks like a "w" the way it's written.

Plus plus, why did you post this in the "Relationships" section?!?


----------



## Xeros

eh3120 said:


> I dont think the issue is that people dont understand it, its not nearly as clever as you think. They simply dont like it.


I didn't say everyone doesn't get it. I'm not trying to throw my intellectual dominance over everyone or proclaim that it's hilarious to only people of my intellectual capacity.

That being said, a ton of people in this thread have already proven that they don't get it. Some people thought I was doing it to make fun of tattoos and basically pick fights with people who have them. Some people actually thought I was genuine in the question. Other people were judging me right away and then making arguments to support that judgement, instead of the tattoo meaning.

I'm not going to go look back, but it sure seems like none of the people who posted negative comments got it until I started explaining.

No one brought up vanity. No one brought up self image and wanting other's approval.

I find it hilarious that you're accusing me of thinking I'm more intelligent or clever than others, but then you tack on the "It's not as clever as you think it is." ending. Which means that you think that in least this area, your cleverness and/or intelligence is more important/greater than mine.

Funny.


----------



## laura024

I like it. **** the haters.


----------



## Xeros

jmoop said:


> I'm sorry that most people who have commented on it don't like your tattoo. You are getting so defensive about it, too. It was a mistake to attempt to justify getting your tattoo based on the approval of others.
> 
> Plus the "m" on "make" looks like a "w" the way it's written.
> 
> Plus plus, why did you post this in the "Relationships" section?!?


Because it started out as a thread about how I look with it. Which was dishonest as I really didn't/don't care and was instead just having a little fun.

I don't care or need other people to approve of this tattoo. After the first two pages where I realized that people were jumping to judgements, throwing insults, and some taking the tattoo literally I realized that it was a lost cause and decided to have some fun while also reinforcing the tattoo message.

I will admit that some of these posts made me face palm pretty hard and led to the mockery.



RockBottomRiser said:


> That is an awful tattoo. Is tattoo removal painful? It ought to be to teach you a lesson.


Teach me a lesson? That's not condescending at all...... Just a jerky statement all around there.



rymo said:


> Sure, it's witty...on a very basic level... once the initial giggle wears off the lack of profoundness there leads to just amazement at how anyone would get a tattoo like that. I mean, there are obviously much worse, but the font is awkward...there is no message...I'm just thinking okay, this guy has a sense of humor, but why can't he just display it through his speech and his actions instead of by plastering it on his entire side...I start to wonder whether your wit in real life runs only as deep as that tattoo. It's a gimmick.


Again more condescension but with an added intellectual elitism with the basic level talk, and then the jumping to conclusions about me as a person based on a picture that I referenced earlier. He was using completely fabricated personality traits that he thinks I have as a reason to knock the tattoo......it's a bit ridiculous and again points towards the vanity and judging the tattoo references.



youngmoney said:


> I don't mean to bring you down, but I think that tattoo was a bit of a waste.
> 
> Not only do you have an unintelligent question written on your side (which you will have forever), but also the only reason why you have it is for dating purposes. This shows a potential girlfriends that you are a bit insecure and will go as far as tattooing pointless things on your body in order to schmooze them.
> 
> Some women may like it, don't get me wrong. I'm really not trying to blast you on this. But what I am trying to do is open your eyes a little bit.
> 
> Message me if you want to talk more. I am open to that.


Here's a real gem. Not only does he obviously not even come close to understanding the message, he decides (with no evidence at all) that "the only reason why you have it is for dating purposes." 
Then he ups the condescension by saying that he's only trying to "open my eyes". 
I honestly couldn't believe this one. Ridiculous on every level.

Show me a "Do you like my new T-shirt" thread where people go as far as saying the person should be hurt for wearing that shirt. Then you might start to have a point. They are the exact same thing. The shirt is arguable worse because this tattoo is hidden and for me, my girlfriend, and friends. All of who love it. I had always talked about and they all thought it was a great idea. My girlfriend actually came with me and took pictures.

Although maybe I'm wrong and this guy knows the people I do better than me...



Ballerina said:


> In response to your question in the title, I'd wager of the alleged universal positive reception you received everywhere but here, a large percentage were laughing at you and not with you.


Yep obviously he knows why other people who he's never met laughed at me instead of with me during a conversation that he wasn't a witness to.

I'll be sure to post my next tattoo as well. It'll really piss off the whole ....



> You suck, tattoos have to be serious!!!!! They need to be generic symbols, mis-translated foreign sayings, cheesy motivational quotes, or bad memorials of dead friends who you bring up as much as possible to get some sympathy." Or tribal markings and barbed wire.....that's it!!!


....people.


----------



## Xeros

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Firstly it's a weak tat, looks like you drew it on with a sharpie.
> 
> But what I think matters not, If it get's you the attention you apparently desire, and helps you be whoever you are (tool or not) then fair dues.


What do you consider a strong tat? Big bold colorful letters? I don't like the way a lot of thicker tattoos look. I like bold minimalism. The tattoo artist actually suggested the font because he liked it too.

The whole "He's obviously a Tool" popular belief in this thread baffles me. I would say it was based on my posts mocking some of the responses, but some people jumped to the conclusion before I even started replying.

Which leaves the "You're making fun of people with tattoos, so you're a tool" theory......which is ridiculous.
I was in a tattoo shop with 20+ tattoo enthusiasts and not one of them were offended. I'd think the fact that this is in itself a tattoo and therefore a big piece of hypocrisy would rule out that interpretation since it's pretty obvious....guess I was wrong.


----------



## Xeros

laura024 said:


> I like it. **** the haters.


:clap

I applaud you lol. Not the you liking it part, the **** the haters part. That's in the spirit of this thread lol.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

^ Didn't you have a whine about my comment already? 

In any case, i apologise. I shouldn't have replied so soon after seeing your tattoo. 

Good luck with it. It's very witty and will no doubt get funnier with time as old jokes tend to do.


----------



## jsgt

Xeros said:


> I consider myself outgoing and extroverted now after going through a major change a year or so ago. I think a lot of you who are going to the lengths of using words like "hate" and "worst" to describe a simple light-hearted tattoo show me exactly how I used to be. I used to think everything I didn't like was stupid and below me as well....then I grew up and realized that my opinion doesn't matter, no matter how much I want it to.
> 
> The only negative that comes with getting a tattoo are the perception by those who don't like them. It's like blaming someone for not doing well in the talent show even though you were the only judge......dur hurp.


Ok, I'm really really bored, so that's why I'm bothering to reply to this nonsense. The quote above just shows how attention starved you are. You got a big bold tattoo because you want others approval, right? You want people to think you're cool for rebelling against society. Thats sweet. How about you stand on your own two feet rather than looking for approval from others? Thats why you started this thread, right?...to feed your ego? I think you even said so somewhere. Pretty *weak* and pathetic.

Don't like my opinion, don't ask for it!


----------



## Jessie203

I think it is terrible. At first I thought it was permanent marker and a joke.


Btw I think the reason people are getting at you about it is because it doesn't make sense and isn't particularly clever, it's juvenile really. You are making fun of tattoos yet getting one? The irony, but not in a funny way. I actually feel bad for you. I think we're all going "what the **** was he thinking???"

Obv your body, personal preference in body art etc etc, but yeah the fact almost no one else 'gets' it like you do is not a good sign.


----------



## Jessie203

jsgt said:


> Ok, I'm really really bored, so that's why I'm bothering to reply to this nonsense. The quote above just shows how attention starved you are.* You got a big bold tattoo because you want others approval, right? You want people to think you're cool for rebelling against society.* Thats sweet. How about you stand on your own two feet rather than looking for approval from others? Thats why you started this thread, right?...to feed your ego? I think you even said so somewhere. Pretty *weak* and pathetic.
> 
> Don't like my opinion, don't ask for it!


I just want to get involved for the pure reason of saying THANK YOU for being a brutally honest person. Someone had to say it. Adding more to the irony of this lovely little tat as this thread goes.. lol


----------



## Classified

laura024 said:


> I like it. **** the haters.


At least it is funny, it is in a weird spot however.

I'm not a tattoo person. I have only seen a handful that I like (and I mean less than 5).

Then again, how many people have Japanese characters on them that don't say what they think it does?


----------



## Xeros

jsgt said:


> Ok, I'm really really bored, so that's why I'm bothering to reply to this nonsense. The quote above just shows how attention starved you are. You got a big bold tattoo because you want others approval, right? You want people to think you're cool for rebelling against society. Thats sweet. How about you stand on your own two feet rather than looking for approval from others? Thats why you started this thread, right?...to feed your ego? I think you even said so somewhere. Pretty *weak* and pathetic.
> 
> Don't like my opinion, don't ask for it!


How could you possibly get big ego and wants to show off from my post you quoted? 80% of the post was talking about how much I learned other people's opinions don't matter as I grew up.

Do you honestly think I feel bad because some people on the internet don't like my tattoos? I got the tattoo for my friends and girlfriend. Not you. I honestly don't care what you think of it.

The initial intent of this thread was to ask how it looked, not what you guys think of the meaning behind it. I could've said that this was a quote from my Late father and there would've have been no "You need to be beat and tough a lesson" E-tough guy posts.

I haven't been replying to defend my tattoo. I replied/reply because some people were being pretty damn judgmental and some even downright mean before I even started replying and explaining the motivation behind it.

It's like a girl posting a thread asking if a new piece of jewelry she made/got looks good on her and then having people tell her that it's so bad they should feel bad for getting it. Then they come to the conclusion that she's obviously a *****y girl based on the way her left elbow looks and start using that fabrication to argue against the original look of the jewelry....

I wouldn't have said a word if people acted like an adult instead if the E-thugs a lot of people seem to be on the internet. None of you would've said this to my face if I asked you about it, so don't here. I don't care at all because I am damn secure in myself, but others might not be and I'd prefer trying to deter and break down the BS posts by people who probably decided they were going to post a negative message within the first .7 seconds of opening the thread.

TLR Version

People were *******s instead of acting like they would in real life. I don't care what they say about me, but I don't want them thinking they can just go around saying those things because someone might actually care and be hurt by it.

I still don't remember asking anyone if they thought it was funny...this was in the relationship forum for a reason.

Whatever. I shouldn't have come back to this post. I'll turn off quote alerts so I won't be tempted to.


----------



## Xeros

kathy903 said:


> I just want to get involved for the pure reason of saying THANK YOU for being a brutally honest person. Someone had to say it. Adding more to the irony of this lovely little tat as this thread goes.. lol


Prove that. You guys jumped to the conclusion that I was an arrogant jerk with a big ego based on what you thought the tattoo was meant to convey.

Go look at my life. Go read the link in my signature and tell me if you honestly think I care about what other people think....when I was a senior I would walk into school completely gone on multiple drugs. I would carry no fewer than 4 different drugs in my pockets and gym bag. All of which were banned by the school, a lot of them were flat out illegal. I dropped out of high school with only 4 months left then when I did end up finishing I skipped going to my class's graduation. I've had my stomach pumped in front of my family, been caught stealing money from my little sister to buy drugs, and was lampooned by an entire town for being obviously high and strung out during a basketball game for which on my team I was the captain, leading scorer, Conference MVP, All-State first team, and had already been offered full rides by schools.

And although I completely turned all that around by the time I was 22, one thing has stuck with me. Not letting anyone's possible or tangible perspective of me affect me at all. Feel free to think I am the jerk you want me to be. The only reason I'm addressing this is because I would still like to post here and would prefer it if people didn't pre-judge my posts based on a complete fabrication.

Whatever makes you feel better. I really want you to be happy? Wanna spoon? You can be the big spoon.


----------



## scum

i really despise ink. imho, it's a completely unaesthetic, utterly contrived, over conceptualized medium. therefore, it's nice to see something rather minimalistic, and light minded.


----------



## Kennnie

Surprised to see this thread still alive


----------



## xTKsaucex

Kennnie said:


> Surprised to see this thread still alive


x2, man the arguments just get more an more intense. Wonder how much it costed anyway.


----------



## Poisoned

Lol. Nice.


----------



## Nefury

Looks awful, but anything is better than a tribal tattoo. Enjoy having that on your body for the rest of your life.


----------



## jsgt

> I got the tattoo for my friends and girlfriend.


Pssst! Bad idea.

One last thought...If you really don't care about what people think, then why are you going to lengths to explain yourself?

I'm done here. Thanks for the amusement.


----------



## Xeros

jsgt said:


> Pssst! Bad idea.
> 
> One last thought...If you really don't care about what people think, then why are you going to lengths to explain yourself?


You're about 4 pages late on both that question and it's answer.


----------



## Xeros

kathy903 said:


> I think it is terrible. At first I thought it was permanent marker and a joke.
> 
> Btw I think the reason people are getting at you about it is because it doesn't make sense and isn't particularly clever, it's juvenile really. You are making fun of tattoos yet getting one? The irony, but not in a funny way. I actually feel bad for you. I think we're all going "what the **** was he thinking???"
> 
> Obv your body, personal preference in body art etc etc, but yeah the fact almost no one else 'gets' it like you do is not a good sign.


This is literally the only place where I've actually had people be judgmental, condescending, and just flat out *******s about this. I'm going to go find my post on my facebook showing this tattoo and you'll see that. And if you took the time to read the thread you'd see quite a few people complimenting it. They just don't agree with you, so obviously their juvenile and now have your sympathy for not being as amazing as you.....

The fact that you said that something is "not funny" in such an absolute way is ego at it's highest. You didn't say "I don't find it funny.", you said it's not funny and then called me a juvenile. You then proclaimed that everyone else agrees with you and that I am the only person who appreciates the joke....which is far from the truth.

Do you walk up to people wearing funny t-shirts that you don't get or find funny and call them immature, unintelligent kids and then offer to teach them the "correct" sense of humor?

No you don't, but this is the internet so you let your true self come out. I feel sorry for you. Why so serious? Lighten up.


----------



## Jessie203

Xeros said:


> This is literally the only place where I've actually had people be judgmental, condescending, and just flat out *******s about this. I'm going to go find my post on my facebook showing this tattoo and you'll see that. And if you took the time to read the thread you'd see quite a few people complimenting it. They just don't agree with you, so obviously their juvenile and now have your sympathy for not being as amazing as you.....
> 
> The fact that you said that something is "not funny" in such an absolute way is ego at it's highest. You didn't say "I don't find it funny.", you said it's not funny and then called me a juvenile. You then proclaimed that everyone else agrees with you and that I am the only person who appreciates the joke....which is far from the truth.
> 
> Do you walk up to people wearing funny t-shirts that you don't get or find funny and call them immature, unintelligent kids and then offer to teach them the "correct" sense of humor?
> 
> No you don't, but this is the internet so you let your true self come out. I feel sorry for you. Why so serious? *Lighten up*.


Take your own advice.
You asked opinions. Like how can you honestly even write me an essay and expect an apology or some sort of long running argument. YOU ASK MY OPINION. You got it. The end. LOL? Like go read a complimentive post then to mend your bad feeling. Bc you won't get it from me. You're acting pathetic right now. It's a ****ing opinion lol.. why do I matter so much to you?


----------



## Jessie203

Xeros said:


> Prove that. You guys jumped to the conclusion that I was an arrogant jerk with a big ego based on what you thought the tattoo was meant to convey.
> 
> Go look at my life. Go read the link in my signature and tell me if you honestly think I care about what other people think....when I was a senior I would walk into school completely gone on multiple drugs. I would carry no fewer than 4 different drugs in my pockets and gym bag. All of which were banned by the school, a lot of them were flat out illegal. I dropped out of high school with only 4 months left then when I did end up finishing I skipped going to my class's graduation. I've had my stomach pumped in front of my family, been caught stealing money from my little sister to buy drugs, and was lampooned by an entire town for being obviously high and strung out during a basketball game for which on my team I was the captain, leading scorer, Conference MVP, All-State first team, and had already been offered full rides by schools.
> 
> And although I completely turned all that around by the time I was 22, one thing has stuck with me. Not letting anyone's possible or tangible perspective of me affect me at all. Feel free to think I am the jerk you want me to be. The only reason I'm addressing this is because I would still like to post here and would prefer it if people didn't pre-judge my posts based on a complete fabrication.
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better. I really want you to be happy? Wanna spoon? You can be the big spoon.


Why the hell are you telling a personal sob story?

I never called you a jerk so there is no reason you need to explain you're a good person who has had struggles you overcame blah blah blah.. and btw everybody judges each other by posts here that is how you try and find out who people are. I've seen you around a while and never thought of you as a jerk, I am neutral to you, even now. I just don't like your tattoo ideas. I didn't say you have idiotic ideas in general. I don't know you. Did you think I meant that and that is why you overreact? It's just a tattoo opinion thread??


----------



## Jessie203

^Forgot why you might be mad for reason I agree that he said you are trying to fit in in someway.

Ok I see what you did there then haha!

My opinion remains the same on that. Your story kind of reinforced it if anything. But it's not so bad. Everybody cares what people think to an extent.. I think you care more than you should based on this tat and your current posts, but if you DONT care then why even answer me bc I am nobody?


----------



## rymo

Is this guy for real? Like honestly..this has to be a joke topic...or some kind of pointless social experiment...

Guy asks for opinions, then attempts to discredit nearly every single person who has a negative one, then gets butt-hurt over the backlash from his comments, then says he doesn't care yet proceeds to write novel-length diatribes about how we are the crazy ones, not him. He even tries to do it on that fail tattoo site which is the most hopeless venture anyone could possibly undertake, truly showing how delusional he really is. Or maybe on some righteous quest to slay the evil naysayers. Or maybe he truly is pulling the wool over our eyes and this is truly one big joke.


----------



## Jessie203

rymo said:


> Is this guy for real? Like honestly..this has to be a joke topic...or some kind of pointless social experiment...
> 
> Guy asks for opinions, then attempts to discredit nearly every single person who has a negative one, then gets butt-hurt over the backlash from his comments, then says he doesn't care yet proceeds to write novel-length diatribes about how we are the crazy ones, not him. He even tries to do it on that fail tattoo site which is the most hopeless venture anyone could possibly undertake, truly showing how delusional he really is. Or maybe on some righteous quest to slay the evil naysayers. Or maybe he truly is pulling the wool over our eyes and this is truly one big joke.


:whip


----------



## Xeros

rymo said:


> Is this guy for real? Like honestly..this has to be a joke topic...or some kind of pointless social experiment...
> 
> Guy asks for opinions, then attempts to discredit nearly every single person who has a negative one, then gets butt-hurt over the backlash from his comments, then says he doesn't care yet proceeds to write novel-length diatribes about how we are the crazy ones, not him. He even tries to do it on that fail tattoo site which is the most hopeless venture anyone could possibly undertake, truly showing how delusional he really is. Or maybe on some righteous quest to slay the evil naysayers. Or maybe he truly is pulling the wool over our eyes and this is truly one big joke.


Or maybe I just have nothing better to do on some days and don't like people taking shots at others based on extremely limited info. This stuff goes on all the time here. Your opinions on my personality or your opinions on the meaning of the tattoo mean absolutely nothing to me and were not asked for. However, if this "LAWLZ let's gang up and make fun of the person who did something we wouldn't" junior high crap goes on in another thread, the outcome might be different. Some people might actually take your inept and off topic opinions and mockery to heart and be genuinely hurt.

Considering this is an SA forum and many of the users here have issues with self confidence and acceptance, you think you guys would be a bit more empathetic and not resort to the 4chan internet tough guy routine. I guess making fun of someone else for something they like and that hurts nothing is your way of coping with whatever you need to. Have fun with that.


----------



## rymo

Xeros:1059389990 said:


> Or maybe I just have nothing better to do on some days and don't like people taking shots at others based on extremely limited info. This stuff goes on all the time here. Your opinions on my personality or your opinions on the meaning of the tattoo mean absolutely nothing to me and were not asked for. However, if this "LAWLZ let's gang up and make fun of the person who did something we wouldn't" junior high crap goes on in another thread, the outcome might be different. Some people might actually take your inept and off topic opinions and mockery to heart and be genuinely hurt.
> 
> Considering this is an SA forum and many of the users here have issues with self confidence and acceptance, you think you guys would be a bit more empathetic and not resort to the 4chan internet tough guy routine. I guess making fun of someone else for something they like and that hurts nothing is your way of coping with whatever you need to. Have fun with that.


Ah yes..now you play the victim so new people just skimming to the end of this thread really will think you are Mr. Righteous. In actuality this whole topic persists only because of your aggressive defensiveness and unrelenting narcissism (and those observations are NOT based on your tattoo).


----------



## Xeros

kathy903 said:


> Take your own advice.
> You asked opinions. Like how can you honestly even write me an essay and expect an apology or some sort of long running argument. YOU ASK MY OPINION. You got it. The end. LOL? Like go read a complimentive post then to mend your bad feeling. Bc you won't get it from me. You're acting pathetic right now. It's a ****ing opinion lol.. why do I matter so much to you?


I asked how it looked. I don't remember asking for everyone's personal take on the meaning of the tattoo and how they think it relates to my personality. How that came up is beyond me.

Here's a thread of guy showing off his tattoo. I think tattoo's like this are kinda cheesy and have never liked the standard arm tattoo placement, but I'm not about go in there and tell him how stupid he is for thinking that's a good message of tattoo....because I'm not a douche.

Nor am I going to assume that because it says (S)aint it obviously makes him a degenerate and that he needs to fix himself....because I'm not completely irrational.


----------



## Jessie203

Your tattoo says something about your attitude on tattoos.. how is that suppose to be ignored when we look at it and interpret it? On paper it's just a sentence, but as a permanent body mod it's a statement and says something about you. To a few of us it says something negative. Why **** your pants over it? Nobody knows your personality.. it doesn't have anything to do with who you are as a person just only of one of your opinions. I just see a lot of insecurity (which isn't a personality trait so I dont see why youre getting defensive.. Im sure 75% of us here at LEAST are insecure also), even more so because you're being defensive more than is warranted. Nobody said you're a **** human being and I'm not trying to gang up on you... but it's annoying that you can't accept a negative opinion or two when you asked for them.


----------



## Jessie203

Xeros said:


> I asked how it looked. I don't remember asking for everyone's personal take on the meaning of the tattoo and how they think it relates to my personality. How that came up is beyond me.
> 
> Here's a thread of guy showing off his tattoo. I think tattoo's like this are kinda cheesy and have never liked the standard arm tattoo placement, but I'm not about go in there and tell him how stupid he is for thinking that's a good message of tattoo....because I'm not a douche.
> 
> Nor am I going to assume that because it says (S)aint it obviously makes him a degenerate and that he needs to fix himself....because I'm not completely irrational.


I didnt say it had anything to do with your personality once lol. It looks stupid because it says something negative about your intelligence and wit.. not that you are a jerk or w/e you like to say it is we call you.


----------



## Xeros

rymo said:


> Ah yes..now you play the victim so new people just skimming to the end of this thread really will think you are Mr. Righteous. In actuality this whole topic persists only because of your aggressive defensiveness and unrelenting narcissism (and those observations are NOT based on your tattoo).


So if you posted a picture of yourself and then had multiple people tell you how stupid you are for having that haircut and obviously makes you an ******* because of it you wouldn't have something to say?

The same people keep replying to me. Why aren't you bashing them for needing to get the last word? All it would take is you guys to stop replying and this thread would drop. Id say that constitutes quite a defensive attitude about your opinions, and is extremely narcissistic considering you don't even for a second consider that your judgement might not be accurate.

Keep trying with the "LOLZ OMGZORZ WHY U KEEP POSTING IF U DONT CARE WHAT WE THINKS LULZ." Just ignore the multiple posts I've made addressing that. I walked into a tattoo shop with 30+ tattoo enthusiasts and asked for this tattoo without justifying it at all. There was a chance that some of them wouldn't find the humor in it and instead might take it badly. I knew this, but still did it because them not being able to take a joke and their opinions do not matter at all.

You've got your fabricated picture of me and my personality in your head and nothing I say will make you think otherwise. Pot...Kettle.


----------



## Xeros

kathy903 said:


> I didnt say it had anything to do with your personality once lol. It looks stupid because it says something negative about your intelligence and wit.. not that you are a jerk or w/e you like to say it is we call you.


I didn't say you did. I was referencing everyone.

Says something negative about my intelligence? Not only is that an extremely douchey thing to say, but how on earth could you even justify it? Please explain to me how this shows my lack of intelligence oh great one.

You not finding it funny is not an acceptable answer.



kathy903 said:


> Your tattoo says something about your attitude on tattoos.. how is that suppose to be ignored when we look at it and interpret it? On paper it's just a sentence, but as a permanent body mod it's a statement and says something about you. To a few of us it says something negative. Why **** your pants over it? Nobody knows your personality.. it doesn't have anything to do with who you are as a person just only of one of your opinions. I just see a lot of insecurity (which isn't a personality trait so I dont see why youre getting defensive.. Im sure 75% of us here at LEAST are insecure also), even more so because you're being defensive more than is warranted. Nobody said you're a **** human being and I'm not trying to gang up on you... but it's annoying that you can't accept a negative opinion or two when you asked for them.


I accepted plenty of negative opinions when people were talking about the aesthetics of it or saying that it's not their cup of tea and leaving it at that, but why would I accept someone calling me an immature, unintelligent, egotistical, jerk? I could just ignore them sure, but I find it more fun challenging your arrogance.


----------



## Jessie203

Xeros said:


> I didn't say you did. I was referencing everyone.
> 
> Says something negative about my intelligence? Not only is that an extremely douchey thing to say, but how on earth could you even justify it? Please explain to me how this shows my lack of intelligence oh great one.
> 
> You not finding it funny is not an acceptable answer.
> 
> I accepted plenty of negative opinions when people were talking about the aesthetics of it or saying that it's not their cup of tea and leaving it at that, but why would I accept someone calling me an immature, unintelligent, egotistical, jerk? I could just ignore them sure, but I find it more fun challenging your arrogance.


Lmao. You still trying to defend yourself seriously? This is going to go on forever.. I think you are != right but why explain why you won't get it anyway sooooooo.. YOU CAN HAZ INTERNET WAR TROPHY *cuts off own head*


----------



## rymo

In the first few pages of the thread you argue against almost every negative opinion about the tattoo, INCLUDING opinions about its aesthetic appeal. The very few initial responses that said something like "better save up for tattoo removal" were not really all that antagonistic...or at least you would think not from the perspective of someone who is so secure with their tattoo. Certainly not bad enough to get so defensive and zealously justify your tattoo and how even your 92 year old grandma likes it (lol). But I understand you have a burning desire to be heard, you even say on the first page that this thread's purpose was to serve your ego, and in some twisted way I'm sure it still is.


----------



## Kennnie

kathy903 said:


> Lmao. You still trying to defend yourself seriously? This is going to go on forever.. I think you are != right but why explain why you won't get it anyway sooooooo.. YOU CAN HAZ INTERNET WAR TROPHY *cuts off own head*


Kathy u look great with ur new nose!


----------



## Jessie203

Kennnie said:


> Kathy u look great with ur new nose!


Thanks dear. You'd look great with yours too if only I was near enough to kick u in the face


----------



## Kennnie

kathy903 said:


> Thanks dear. You'd look great with yours too if only I was near enough to kick u in the face


 my love


----------



## Jessie203

Kennnie said:


> my love


Lol you crack me up kennie put a smile on my face haha!


----------



## xTKsaucex

This is mildly entertaining. 

Dance puppets, dance!!!


----------



## Xeros

kathy903 said:


> Lmao. You still trying to defend yourself seriously? This is going to go on forever.. I think you are != right but why explain why you won't get it anyway sooooooo.. YOU CAN HAZ INTERNET WAR TROPHY *cuts off own head*


So you're not even going to try and explain why this tattoo "says something negative about my intelligence"? Perhaps because it was a completely ridiculous statement that had no backing evidence whatsoever?

I debate. It's a hobby that I do a lot with friends and I enjoy challenging people when they make adjudications without any tangible evidence or reasoning. Which is why I keep replying to you. You have a knack for so matter-of-factly proclaiming that X = Y and Y = Z without ever explaining why or how you came to that conclusion.

And do you not see the irony in calling me out for continuing to reply with counter arguments when you and others continue to reply to the replies? Why can't you accept other people's opinions? Why don't you just walk away? I think you're just insecure and the way you post obviously shows that you have a bad case of Echolalia.....:clap


----------



## flarf

i saw this one tattoo that said "Led Zeppelin" but "zeppelin" was misspelled then crossed out and underneath it is the correct spelling which i thought was similar to this tattoo. i think ur tattoo is funnie but kinda ugly too. oh well, it's just a tattoo. at least it isn't on ur face... i hope you find a nice lady/man that will laugh at this tattoo and then luv u 4eae... tattoos yall!


----------



## sean88

I know he asked for opinions, but can we let this thread die already? Geez.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Xeros said:


> *What do you consider a strong tat? Big bold colorful letters?* I don't like the way a lot of thicker tattoos look. I like bold minimalism. The tattoo artist actually suggested the font because he liked it too.
> 
> The whole "He's obviously a Tool" popular belief in this thread baffles me. I would say it was based on my posts mocking some of the responses, but some people jumped to the conclusion before I even started replying.
> 
> Which leaves the "You're making fun of people with tattoos, so you're a tool" theory......which is ridiculous.
> I was in a tattoo shop with 20+ tattoo enthusiasts and not one of them were offended. I'd think the fact that this is in itself a tattoo and therefore a big piece of hypocrisy would rule out that interpretation since it's pretty obvious....guess I was wrong.


Anything that doesn't look tacky or unthoughtful. Not just big bold & brightly coloured, I'm not a magpie:b

Your tattoo doesn't strike me as a bold or clever statement, it's conversation provoking sure, but maybe that's what you wanted?


----------



## Jessie203

sean88 said:


> I know he asked for opinions, but can we let this thread die already? Geez.


Yeah it really should die out since he can't take any opposing opinions and not to mention I just said I'm done arguing with him (it's senseless) and he just wrote me an essay I refuse to read. This is off-topic, but clearly it didn't even stand a chance of staying on topic being any opposition = total butt hurt rant responses. Why do people who are insecure bother asking for true opinions on the internet? 'Try to get validation irl where people lie to you if you're that weak sir.' OKIDOKI!


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

I like some tattoos but can't say that this is my fav. But it's your body!!! :b


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

It's a bad tattoo. Or maybe not, since it's created so much activity and entertainment for some. That's more than expected. It was a worthwhile investment, clearly.


----------

